# Rootwiki Fantasy Football anyone?!?!?! Thread #2



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I had previously filled the league, BUT, two players have been removed because they are inactive already... so, if you would like to play, I definitely have one spot open maybe two....

Leave your email address and I will send you an invite. As you can tell from this email, I am serious about getting active players. If you aren't active, PLEASE do not ask to play.... thanks!


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just need one more! Who's interested???


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Still looking for one person......??


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Count me in.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

[email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Invite sent, get signed in as soon as you can.... Thanks!


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a fantasy league of my own. Looking for 2 more players. Its a head to head league. 12 teams, currently 10. Live online draft is set for Aug 20th at 3PM ET/12 PM PT. If interested shoot me a PM.

Side note, sorry to invade your thread =)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> I have a fantasy league of my own. Looking for 2 more players. Its a head to head league. 12 teams, currently 10. Live online draft is set for Aug 20th at 3PM ET/12 PM PT. If interested shoot me a PM.
> 
> Side note, sorry to invade your thread =)


u playing on espn? cus if so id like to join...really wanna do 2 leagues this year since last year was my first year playing....gotta get some experience.


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for booting me even though I responded to the invite, posted on the league's message board and answered your poll. Sorry I didn't respond to a p.m. on here, I don't come on here everyday.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, I sent about 4 emails from the league site before I removed you.... I had a poll for each team to vote in by their name, I had it up 5 days and sent out three emails to get people to vote! Only two people didn't vote, and if you don't vote, you aren't active...... sorry, but that's all I have to go by to make sure people are going to stay active and show up week to week.....


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

that's cool. Only email I ever received was the invite email. No others.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Got Nrfitchett4 in. 1 more spot to fill. PM me if interested. But hurry. Draft is on the 20th.


----------

